# Problem Seting up Linksy Router to with my MacBook



## Yannica (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know how to go about setting up a linsky router to a mac, I put in the cd that came with my linksy router into my MacBook and it says that there isn't a default application available, when I spoke to an apple tech they said i have to download linsky onto my computer, is this correct? if so how do I go about doing so.

Please let me know asap...


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

The cd is for PCs that's why your MAC can't read it but you don't need it to set up your network anyways.

If you are using a cable connection its easy really, I am assuming this will be a hard wire set up, not wireless. Try this:

Plug your modem into your router's internet port while both are OFF (unplug from AC oulet)
Plug your MAC into any port marked 1 to 4, keep it turned off for now
Turn on the modem, wait about 5 minutes
Turn on the router wait about 2 minutes
Boot up your MAC

The above is a "quick fix" so if it does not work please post your connection type and you MAC OS version. If your router is wireless you may want to disable that feature if your not using it.

To turn off the wireless feature try this:

Open your browser on your MAC like you would to go on the internet
In the adress bar type 192.168.1.1 and press enter
Leave the username blank and type admin as the password, click OK
Click on Wireless 
In Wireless Network Mode select disable


You may want to change the default password so go to Administartion and do it there.
Don't worry if you make any errors , you can reset the router back to factory default by simply using a paperclip to push the reset button which is found on the back of your router!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Yannica (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you for your advice i tried it but it did not work, i want to use wireless so that i don't have to keep pluggin in my wireless from my modem to my computer that is why i purchased the linsky router but I can't seem to get it set up with my Mac, and the CD is not working...

Please someone help me...this is driving me crazy...


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Yannica said:


> Thank you for your advice i tried it but it did not work, i want to use wireless so that i don't have to keep pluggin in my wireless from my modem to my computer that is why i purchased the linsky router but I can't seem to get it set up with my Mac, and the CD is not working...
> 
> Please someone help me...this is driving me crazy...


Have you tried ringing Linksys? They will probably help more than we can.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

OK so you want to make a wireless connection, thanks for that info.

Please post here what type of internet high speed connection you are using, is it cable or dsl. If your not sure post the name of your ISP here.


If you know its cable connect you MAC with a cable to the router for now.
Type 192.168.1.1 in your address bar and press enter.
If it won't bring you to the router login screen as indicated in the previous post you will have to check your TCP/IP settings....to do this we need to know what MAC OS you are using so please post that here.

If it does connect to the router click on the Status tab at the top and post the IP address here.


----------

